# Pop-Up Survey on SMF



## i smoke it (Jan 14, 2012)

As I logged in to SMF this evening, I was greeted by a "Pop-up" survey. I was more than happy to take the survey, and encourage ALL members to take it, if prompted to do so. Being new to the art/hobby/love of smoking, I am not new to the trials and tribulations of running a Message Board. It takes a lot of personal time and money to keep up on a project in which you love.

The survey is a consumer-based survey and only takes a few minutes. It will help the owners of this site to be able to off-set some of the cost, by advertising products that you can/will/might buy. I'd rather see an ad for something that I may use for smoking, than something that I would NEVER use.

I love this site and have learned a lot of things, and think that 2 minutes of my time is the least I could do for it.

Go Packers!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with everything you said -- except....


----------



## i smoke it (Jan 14, 2012)

Niners look good, I fear them more than the Giants, but then again, EVERYONE has to come through Green Bay to get to the SuperBowl. It'll be a great playoff run!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2012)

You can also support the SMF website by becoming a PREMIER MEMBER, then you can choose if you want to see Ads or just enjoy all the Fabulous Posts of Our Glorious Members!...Give up 1 Butt or Big Chicken this year and you show your support for the best Smoking site on the Web...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

I recommend the premier membership for no pop up adds.


----------



## sprky (Jan 15, 2012)

I Smoke It said:


> Niners look good, I fear them more than the Giants, but then again, EVERYONE has to come through Green Bay to get to the SuperBowl. It'll be a great playoff run!!


I couldn't have said that better. Giants will get Squashed tomarrow


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

Well said JJ!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, very well said, JJ!  Becoming a premier member does several things, also.  It means you support the site, you stand up for it and likewise want the best for it and all its members and you don't post disparaging remarks.  Of course if you disagree with a post, by all means post a counterpoint, but in a positive way if at all possible.  And, like the old saying, "Praise in Public, Complain in Private" you tend to keep negative posts confined to PM's to Mods vs. a 'negative public display'; it gets you all the wrong attention from the other members and Mods and Admins, believe me, lol!  In other words, you have a much more responsible attitude towards SMF now that you support it!  Which, by far, is not a bad thing by all means!

You also build your confidence and your experience level more as you read and pick up more tips and tricks, and help others too!  By keeping accurate smoking logs you have greater, more exacting knowledge to share, also!

And, last but not the least, you pay forward the help you have been given to get you started so others can enjoy all the benefits of this great obsession!


----------



## eman (Jan 15, 2012)

i am a premier member and still get the survey pop up every now and then.


----------

